# A VAN HOBOKEN & CO GIN CONCENTRATE



## edgoftial (Jun 20, 2011)

I found this recently at our old house which is owned before by my grandfather, a gin concentrate made by A Van Hoboken & Co. Rotterdam, contents are almost full. Can you tell me how much will this one cost to bottle/gin collectors?









 more pics http://imageshack.us/g/97/img0101ae.jpg/


----------



## edgoftial (Jun 20, 2011)

another set of pics


----------



## epackage (Jun 20, 2011)

Great Case Gin, with the label and seal it's a $200 all day long, maybe more in the right situation...Jim


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 20, 2011)

It looks to be the later HOBOKEN mold  . The earlier molds had an applied seal.
 Cool bottle with the label and contents.


----------



## edgoftial (Jun 20, 2011)

I've put this one at ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/VAN-HOBOKEN-GIN-BOTTLE-W-ORIG-CONTENTS-LABEL-RARE-/380348986148?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588e90f324


----------



## epackage (Jun 20, 2011)

My estimate may be very high, sorry....sleeping pill...Jim


----------



## farmerdan (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow gin concentrate? what was it like 180 proof?


----------



## farmerdan (Jun 21, 2011)

haha I just took a second look at the label and i think it says 70% alcohol - I was kidding but actually close! Its a nice bottle- I might even bid on it!


----------



## glass man (Jun 22, 2011)

Cool bottle...1st I have ever seen with label etc...JAMIE


----------

